# Phrag. fischeri and copper fungicide



## RHS (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello,

I just got a young seedling of Phrag. fischeri, since it got an infection while it was in the mail I had to remove the oldest leave.

Leavespann is 9-10 cm, the are some little spots increasing on another leave and its a bit yellow, so I' m a bit concerned and I want to spray with copper octanoate.

Are there any complications about copper fungicides and Phrag. fischeri?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 4, 2016)

I hope someone who knows about copper fungicides responds. I, myself, dust with a combo of lime and cinnamon, and have had very good results with that.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2016)

Tough to say. You may want to spray the end of one of the leaves and see what happens. Some of the newer copper fungicides can be less phytotoxic but can't tell unless you test. Even safer sprays can be unpredictable; I sprayed everything with bayer rose and flower and my rarest phal maculata bought the farm 


Elmer Nj


----------



## gonewild (Feb 5, 2016)

Do you believe the problem is a fungual infection?

Sprays heavy in copper can create problems.


----------



## RHS (Feb 6, 2016)

Maybe a bacterial ones, but thats unclear.

I suppose I'll spray with a medium copper octanoate liquid at a concentration of 1,5 %. The octanoate is supposed not so aggressive, compared to the older versions of copper fungicides.

On the label the recomended concentration are 1-2 %.

I'll report of the result.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 8, 2016)

Don't use copper when its hot. It increases the phytotoxicity I understand. (no idea where you are).


----------



## RHS (Jun 11, 2016)

So I treated it twice with the copper octanoate spray, first time 1.5 % secondtime a few weeks later 2 %, witch is the highes recommended concentration of the product.

It both worked good and the plant is doing well.


----------



## Stone (Jun 13, 2016)

Copper sprays are much safer (less phytotoxic) if the solution is rendered alkaline by adding some calcium hydroxide. And if you avoid spraying the surface of the mix, especially an acidic one.


----------

